# 2012 2.1 comments



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like the Trek website has been updated to the 2012 models, at least for the most part.

I have been interested in a 2.1, and I see for 2012 the 2.1 is available with 105 or SRAM Apex. The 105, though, is only a triple crank, and the Apex is the usual 50/34 compact but with an 11-32 cassette.

I am by no means a strong rider, but even I can't see the utility of almost 1:1 gearing on the 2.1 Apex. And why not offer the 105 in a 34/50 instead of only a triple?

Also, the Charcoal Ice Green color option for the 2.1 Apex reminds me of the color of shag carpet we had in our house back in the 1970s. Maybe it looks better in person... 

Guess I'll be hoping the LBSs have some leftover 2011 2.1 stock.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

And the 105 has a 12-30 Tiagra cassette. With the triple crank, it has exactly 1:1 gearing - even lower than Apex. I guess if you don't want such low gearing you could swap out the 11-32 cassette on the Apex for something else. There are quite a few Apex cassettes available. If you really want the 105 model you could put a 50/34 on it but that would probably cost more. 

I definitely agree with you about the lovely ( ) green color. I don't normally like black bikes, but in this case it would be my choice.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

*Triple with a big casette ring*

I currently ride a 2004 Trek 2100. It came with a 30 granny chainring and 25 cassette. I changed the cassette to a 28 or 27 and at times I really need that gear. Maybe 30/30 is overkill but 30/28 or 27 can be useful. I wonder what it feels like to ride in 30/30 gear and what the top speed would be in not freewheeling. 4.5 MPH?


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

fivekabob said:


> I wonder what it feels like to ride in 30/30 gear and what the top speed would be in not freewheeling. 4.5 MPH?


If my quick calculations are correct:

At 90 rpm, speed is about 7 mph.
At 60 rpm, speed is about 4.7 mph


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

For 2012, the 2.1 105 has H3 geometry only, and the 2.1 Apex has H2 geometry only. 

Not sure why the price went up $100 for the Apex model, especially when compared to the 2011 model.


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

The green looks far better in person than it does in the advertising - IMO. Maybe I just like odd shades of green, who knows.


----------

